# Add lime now or wait till spring?



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

Hey guys. I'm on south shore Massachusetts. I've haven't had a soil test but it's common practice up here to apply lime as we typically have acidic soil. Seems to be some contradictory info on whether to apply lime in Late fall vs spring! Soil temp is around 42 degrees. I would think it would be beneficial to apply now and allow it to work in during winter and be closer to optimal levels come spring? Any advice. I will do soil test early spring to confirm


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would not apply lime without a soil test first.


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

I'm also on the south shore of Massachusetts. I purchased my home exactly a year ago and, like you, have the naturally acidic soil. I applied Jonathan Green Mag-I-Cal Plus last November and the pH still ran low the following May.

If you can apply lime today, it's probably your best chance considering we are slated to get rain tomorrow and possibly Tuesday.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Once I have soil test results in hand, I favor late Fall into Winter for my lime app.s - once the hurricane / tropical storm deluges are past and ahead of the gentler rains of winter with the natural freeze - thaw - freeze - thaw heaving and cleaving of the soil surface ...

Regarding "common practice" and annual "lime away" this isn't intended as a cheap shot but, please don't do as others do and DO GET A SOIL TEST first.

EVERYWHERE I've lived it was "common practice" to drop lime annually and I've come to the conclusion the low (relative) cost of lime combined with cooler temps (also part of the common practice timing :lol: ) is how the groupthink perpetuates.

The problem is (and this is from the last page of my soil analysis): 
_*When soil pH becomes too high, lowering it is very difficult.* 
Often, the best solution then is to choose plants that can tolerate a high pH.
Choosing dolomitic lime can be advantageous because it contains the nutrients calcium and magnesium. 
Pelleted lime is easier to spread uniformly than powdered lime.
Lime can be applied at any time of year, but because it reacts slowly, it is best to apply it several months before a new planting.
Mixing it into the soil will speed the reaction time. Lime applied to the soil surface takes much longer to correct soil pH.
A surface application should not exceed 60 lb per 1,000 sq ft. If a soil report recommends more than this, apply 60 lb per 1,000 sq ft initially and the rest in similar increments every 6-9 months until the full rate is applied._

With regard to that ^2nd sentence^ above; can you imagine the heartache of subscribing to the "common practice" (which seems to apply to just about everywhere! :lol: ) for a couple years only to find out I cannot easily grow what I want to, all because I amended my soil without benefit of at least just one single soil analysis?

In my own case I breathed a huge sigh of relief this year as I also live in an area where it is common practice to have lime delivered (literally) "by the pallet!" but come to find out that out of all my 30k sf there are only three 2k sf areas that I need to worry about lime and even then I only need 30lbs per sf once and done!

Best of success and hopefully you live in a state where you can get free soil samples from your State Extension Office (although sometimes you get what you pay for and the actual labs many TLF members use and recommend are likely the best way to go ...)


----------



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

What the go to soil test that most use?


----------



## lawnphix (Apr 13, 2019)

Dhark said:


> What the go to soil test that most use?


UMass

https://ag.umass.edu/services/soil-plant-nutrient-testing-laboratory/ordering-information-forms


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I would second getting a soil test if you have never gotten one before. Keep in mind when you get a soil test now it will be affected by whatever products might have been applied this season. Usually its a good idea to get it in the spring when you have not applied anything major for 5-6 months. That said something is better than nothing.

For the test my preference is Waypoint.

As for applying lime winter is a great time to apply. The type of lime though is fairly important since reducing levels is painful and can get expensive compared to raising. The test will be your guide to getting calcitic vs dolomitic lime. Do not woory aout expensive fast acting stuff.


----------



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

uts said:


> I would second getting a soil test if you have never gotten one before. Keep in mind when you get a soil test now it will be affected by whatever products might have been applied this season. Usually its a good idea to get it in the spring when you have not applied anything major for 5-6 months. That said something is better than nothing.
> 
> For the test my preference is Waypoint.
> 
> As for applying lime winter is a great time to apply. The type of lime though is fairly important since reducing levels is painful and can get expensive compared to raising. The test will be your guide to getting calcitic vs dolomitic lime. Do not woory aout expensive fast acting stuff.


How do you go about getting a sample to them? Do you have a test you can share what their results look like


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Dhark said:


> How do you go about getting a sample to them? Do you have a test you can share what their results look like


Ware has a great video on YouTube for the whole process to get the soil sample. After you get the sample just put it in a ziplock bag and mail it to them via usps (or whatever you prefer) with the form filled out. They will call you confirming the test you want and ask for your payment details. Test result is sent with in a few days via email.

This was one of my results this year



As you see in the bottom, they also tell you how much of total product P, K, Lime etc that is needed whcih is great.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Dhark (Nov 7, 2019)

uts said:


> Dhark said:
> 
> 
> > How do you go about getting a sample to them? Do you have a test you can share what their results look like
> ...


Sweet thanks. How much do they charge? And it looks like there's a few locations where did you mail your to?


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

I sent mine to TN, their main office. I dont remember exactly, their pricing is there online.


----------



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

Clemson has a good simple process. $15 online and they mail you a prepaid soil sample bag to mailback via usps. Results then emailed within a week or so.


----------

